# Volkswagen I.D. Buzz concept revealed in Detroit - An AWD, electric (270-mile range), autonomous Microbus for a new era



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Press Release said:


> I.D. BUZZ CONCEPT MAKES ITS WORLD DEBUT AT THE NORTH AMERICAN INTERNATIONAL AUTO SHOW IN DETROIT
> 
> Versatile, zero-emissions, all-wheel drive vehicle is a Microbus for the future
> 
> ...


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

FFS just make one already!


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Ryukein said:


>


No seatbelts required!!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I :heart: it.


----------



## CostcoPizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Crap name, but ****, they nailed the design!

Now does it come with a soundaktor to replicate the one-ofa-kind air cooled thwaaaaaaap?


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

I love it, but the idea of a 'Pause' pedal leaves me with the visual of the driver flying through the windshield.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

I am now taking bets on how long rumors of its production will be bandied about.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

VW needs to get on with this. Even if it has to get watered down for production ... Build it.

Imagine this with real rear-view mirrors (I wouldn't expect NHTSA to move quickly on changing their regulations), and the swivelling front seats having to face forward when the car is moving (seat belts, airbags, etc are still going to be needed), and sensible wheel and tire sizes ... It is still a great looking vehicle. They can skip the autonomous stuff as far as I am concerned.

BUILD IT.


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

This is the most faithful modern rendition to the original Microbus yet. I like it.

Here's hoping the MEB platform is going to be transformative opportunity for VW and consumers alike. :thumbup:


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

*N*

Vapor ware, but nice.

There's no way a production model would ever seat 8 comfortably.

The light show is wonderful, but unbearably cute. Leave the cutie-pie stuff on the auto show floor, and send it out for production.

Speaking of cute: That smile. That's not far from Hello Kitty territory. Surprised they didn't incorporate dimples in the front fascia.

The rear end needs a proper bumper, else any little tap from the rear would disable or damage the rear hatch. Insurance on that design would mean hellacious premiums, as any repair would be costly right from the get-go.

Why wait until 2025 for a self-driving model? Build a conventional version now. Make it a hybrid if needed, but VW needs this oh so bad in their showrooms. Price it like a Pacifica or an Odyssey across all trim levels and they won't ever make enough of them.


----------



## DJMRDARK (Aug 21, 2009)

So sick of this vaporware bullsh1t....:facepalm:


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Nailed it! I hope that the MEB platform would actually allow for this form factor to happen in production though.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

They have something to help them out in the wake of diesel gate and they still won't pull the trigger. I might actually get a vehicle like this as opposed to one of their horrible motors they make now a days. This has win written all over it.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

boogetyboogety said:


> Why wait until 2025 for a self-driving model? Build a conventional version now. Make it a hybrid if needed, but VW needs this oh so bad in their showrooms. Price it like a Pacifica or an Odyssey across all trim levels and they won't ever make enough of them.


Because there's no way this form factor could be achieved without a flat-pack battery and no engine up front. They can't make this shape work with front-impact regulations, which is what has killed the last few iterations of the idea. It HAS to be an electric car on the MEB platform.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

DJMRDARK said:


> So sick of this vaporware bullsh1t....:facepalm:


They'll probably build it. Clearly they've been trying to make a Microbus revival work for some time. MEB is the only platform that could possibly make it a reality.


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

Turbio! said:


> They'll probably build it. Clearly they've been trying to make a Microbus revival work for some time. MEB is the only platform that could possibly make it a reality.


Yup. The engine out front is what killed the T5 Eurovan based concept. Couldn't get the passenger protection without having too much front overhang killing the proportions.


----------



## B_artman (Jul 28, 2001)

J-Tim said:


> FFS just make one already!


word for word thought going through my mind as I was reading and looking at the pics.. and here it is as first response :thumbup:


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

:heart:

This is great. Please make this. Hey, Volkswagen! Make this!

MAKE THIS!!!!

Chris


----------



## zeewhiz (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the "New VW Bus" is the the biggest case of automotive c*ck-teasing and blue balls in the history of cars. I think once it finally DOES happen... IF it does... no one will really give a sh*t.


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Turbio! said:


> Because there's no way this form factor could be achieved without a flat-pack battery and no engine up front. They can't make this shape work with front-impact regulations, which is what has killed the last few iterations of the idea. It HAS to be an electric car on the MEB platform.


True, hence my hybrid suggestion a la Volt. Use some of that storage space in the back for a smaller ICE engine to recharge/power the drive train through the electric propulsion this vehicle would be wedded to. They could do this tomorrow if they wanted to...


----------



## GTI 20v (Oct 12, 2000)

Needs more lens flare.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)




----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

High Res photos and the unveiling: http://speed-driven.com/index.php/l...rnizes-the-microbus-with-the-i-d-buzz-concept


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Frunk!


----------



## 1.8tCrayon (May 13, 2011)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Much better than expected :thumbup:


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)




----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Frunk!


Something the original never had. No space. Hell, on the old ones you could rest your foot on the headlight bucket. No, I'm not kidding. 

Also, is that inside or outside access? :laugh:


----------



## BetterByDesign (Sep 7, 2004)

> By 2025, we want to be selling one million of these vehicles annually.



:laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

CostcoPizza said:


> Now does it come with a soundaktor to replicate the one-ofa-kind air cooled thwaaaaaaap?


They don't tweet like a Beetle, but I'd accept that sound anyway. :laugh:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

"#Volkswagen sources confirm management will sign off on series production of #IDBuzz concept shown in Detroit"

via Automotive News Europe


> It will take another five years but fans of the classic VW Bus can finally look forward to a return of the model, sources at Volkswagen confirm.
> 
> VW brand chief Herbert Diess is a fan of the Bus-styled I.D. Buzz concept, in part because the predecessor is a feel-good throwback to the days when VW stood for flower power, not toxic pollutants.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

"Only the retractable steering wheel and the front row of side windows, which cannot be rolled down in the concept, were show gimmicks"

Well, not quite.

It's going to need outside rear-view mirrors (unless NHTSA changes its regulations), and sensible wheel and tire sizes, and the front seats won't be able to swivel around while in motion (crash safety). And I have my doubts about the lighted strip all the way around the bodywork. And it will probably need door handles.

But still ... They could build something pretty close to this concept, even taking into account what changes they have to make to satisfy regulations, and it would STILL be a good thing.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

My only concern is visibility. With that double A-pillar it looks like forward visibility is severely hampered when you looks slightly left of center. Other than that and the silly show car details I'm on board. :thumbup:


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ohwell.


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

My concern, of course, is that they're going to wait until 2022ish to actually get the thing on the road, because they're going to insist on waiting until the autonomous tech is fully baked before putting it on sale. What they need to do is get this on sale in two years, autonomous or not. Hell, they need it on sale THIS year.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

GoFaster said:


> It's going to need outside rear-view mirrors (unless NHTSA changes its regulations), and sensible wheel and tire sizes, and the front seats won't be able to swivel around while in motion (crash safety). And I have my doubts about the lighted strip all the way around the bodywork. And it will probably need door handles.


All of those problems could be a non-issue a few years from now.



Air and water do mix said:


> My only concern is visibility. With that double A-pillar it looks like forward visibility is severely hampered when you looks slightly left of center. Other than that and the silly show car details I'm on board. :thumbup:


They could do some quarter-window trickery, kind of like what the Impreza has:












Turbio! said:


> My concern, of course, is that they're going to wait until 2022ish to actually get the thing on the road, because they're going to insist on waiting until the autonomous tech is fully baked before putting it on sale. What they need to do is get this on sale in two years, autonomous or not. Hell, they need it on sale THIS year.


There is no way they could get a production version of this out before 2020.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

GoFaster said:


> "Only the retractable steering wheel and the front row of side windows, which cannot be rolled down in the concept, were show gimmicks"
> 
> Well, not quite.
> 
> ...


The wheels are probably do-able if they go big but narrow like the BMW i3. 

The VW XL1 uses cameras rather than mirrors which passes safety checks in Euro markets. 

This might end up never coming to NA.


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

Air and water do mix said:


> They don't tweet like a Beetle, but I'd accept that sound anyway. :laugh:


The correct sound is _fweem_.

Chris


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

via Autocar


> Volkswagen is close to greenlighting its Microbus-inspired ID Buzz concept, with public reaction set to determine whether it goes into production.
> 
> "The concept has been well-received in the US and Europe," said design chief Klaus Bischoff, "but the missing link is China. From the business case point of view it’s quite an investment – it needs a global green light. In the meantime, it’s thumbs up."
> 
> ...


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Ah, it looks like their getting their excuse to not make it out of the way.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> Ah, it looks like they're getting their excuse to not make it out of the way.


Don't even say that!

Wait... If TCL says "it'll never happen" often enough, perhaps it'll happen!


There were solid reasons not to produce the three previous versions, but this one seems a good fit for the times and is one of the coolest designs they've come up with. This and the Bulli were my favs.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

via Auto Express


> Volkswagen's boss has confirmed the company will build a Microbus-style production car with design cues from the classic T1 and T2 buses - as part of its 'ID' range of electric vehicles.
> 
> Speaking at the reveal of the new VW Polo, VW boss Herbert Diess told Auto Express: "Emotional cars are very important for the brand. We are selling loads of Beetles still, particularly in US markets. But we will also have the Microbus that we showed, which we have recently decided we will build."
> 
> ...


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Current feelings on this news: _heavily guarded_.

Here's a helpful graphic that shows the production journey for a modern Microbus:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Ryukein said:


> via Auto Express
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tristar pickup would make up for torturing us for 20 years


----------



## green tea (Feb 17, 2001)

DJMRDARK said:


> So sick of this vaporware bullsh1t....:facepalm:



/thread

Nice portfolio piece for the designer though.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

green tea said:


> /thread
> 
> Nice portfolio piece for the designer though.


Honestly? I think this one is going to make it (and I thought so before this article broke). The Microbus concept from 2003 (or whenever) would have to have been built in Hanover and would have primarily been for the U.S. market, making it around $40,000 _to start_ back then (and I never warmed to that design, anyway). The Bulli was very cool and was new enough to be MQB, but not too long after it made its debut the small overlap crash tests killed the shape of that one, so it was nixed. Then it seems like there was some ugly one, then this. This is designed with modern crash standards and is already set up for their MEB chassis, making it much easier to produce. 

Don't get me wrong, I'm not holding my breath, but it's the most optimistic I've been in a long time. The Bulli had me for a while, but Jamie explained what happened and I grew to accept it. :beer:


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

well, something is going to happen, and I'm excited for it.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Leaked image shows upcoming I.D. production range


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

ID Lounge must be a longer version?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

bzcat said:


> ID Lounge must be a longer version?


It looks more like an SUV to me


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

ID Lounge looks like the not-a-coupe version of the ID Cross.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hajduk said:


> Leaked image shows upcoming I.D. production range


If they build this and don't send it to America, I'll be pissed.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> If they build this and don't send it to America, I'll be pissed.


The Microbus/Buzz? I'm trying reallllllly hard not to read to much into that "TBD."


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

bzcat said:


> ID Lounge must be a longer version?


Nah, it has a polyester interior, gold chains, bad music and it hits on your girlfriend.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

via Automotive News Europe


> Volkswagen brand CEO Herbert Diess is expected to announce on Saturday details regarding the production of the battery-powered I.D. Buzz microbus slated to debut in 2022, a company source told Automotive News Europe.
> 
> The information on the Buzz, which is one of three electric vehicles that VW plans from its forthcoming I.D. family, will come at the Concours d'Elegance this weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

^ that's good news that they're talking about it in the US.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> ^ that's good news that they're talking about it in the US.


Yes. Although, VW did debut the Golf R Wagon in LA


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Hajduk said:


> Yes. Although, VW did debut the Golf R Wagon in LA


:laugh: :beer:

True, but the Microbus is an icon even here. It's chock full o' goodwill and this being an electric version it's exactly what they need to try to get past dieselgate. How successful they are has yet to be seen, of course. 

I'm looking forward to seeing what they come up with for the next prototype. I really liked the first one (no, I definitely do _not_ like them all), but the second will probably be more telling, since they're moving towards production.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing what they come up with for the next prototype. I really liked the first one (no, I definitely do _not_ like them all), but the second will probably be more telling, since they're moving towards production.


The next prototype of what? The ID Buzz?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ryukein said:


> The next prototype of what? The ID Buzz?


Yep. Whether it's a show car or spy shots of disguised prototypes rolling around I'm wanting to see it.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Yep. Whether it's a show car or spy shots of disguised prototypes rolling around I'm wanting to see it.


Gotcha. Yup, I agree. Can't wait to see how it evolves.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Ryukein said:


> Gotcha. Yup, I agree. Can't wait to see how it evolves.


I like it now except I do hope the front doesn't look like its from a Disney Movie.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Yesssssssss



press release said:


> volkswagen takes bold decision to put i.d. Buzz electric concept car into production
> 
> volkswagen management announces production plans for the 21st century microbus at the home of the pebble beach concours d’elegance
> 
> ...


----------



## DUBPL8 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ryukein said:


> Yesssssssss


Damn, beat me to it


----------



## Zaris (Jun 11, 2010)

Years of concept cars has finally come to this. I'm pleased. Granted, I don't appreciate air-cooled VWs the same way as others, but I'm pleased for them. That they can finally look forward to a 21st century iteration of a classic. :thumbup:

As I said seven months ago, this is the most faithful concept to the original Microbus ever. No longer vaporware.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

zeewhiz said:


> I'm pretty sure the "New VW Bus" is the the biggest case of automotive c*ck-teasing and blue balls in the history of cars.


I think the mid-engined Corvette has the tease championship sealed up.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

Hajduk said:


> Leaked image shows upcoming I.D. production range


OT, this image disturbs me in that it tells me that VW has relegated the US market to OEM-China products instead of OEM-Europe  I hoped the NMS Passat was the end of this - I was wrong.






I _knew_ I should've bought a Honda instead.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

g-man_ae said:


> OT, this image disturbs me in that it tells me that VW has relegated the US market to OEM-China products instead of OEM-Europe  I hoped the NMS Passat was the end of this - I was wrong.


How is that a problem ?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ryukein said:


> Yesssssssss


Excellent. This is exactly what they need to get attention and try to focus people's attention away from dieselgate.


----------



## spathotan (Jun 14, 2013)

Hilarious that we know more about this thing than we do the MK7 Jetta.


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

This is VW version of 2nd gen NSX development.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

Here ya go....

https://www.instagram.com/p/BX_Q4KGlks_/?taken-by=magnuswalker&hl=ms


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

J-Tim said:


> How is that a problem ?


Once upon a time, buying a car from a European company like VW meant owning and driving the same car as a European. It stings to see VW realize that American car buyers are poor like China, instead of equivalent to Europe.

Yes, I'm old, and a snob, too.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

g-man_ae said:


> Once upon a time, buying a car from a European company like VW meant owning and driving the same car as a European. It stings to see VW realize that American car buyers are poor like China, instead of equivalent to Europe.
> 
> Yes, I'm old, and a snob, too.


Right, because VW has always been about not having cheap cars. 

...What do you actually thing the Golf, Jetta and Passat actually _are_?


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

g-man_ae said:


> I _knew_ I should've bought a Honda instead.


Right. Because that car was definitely _not_ designed specifically for Americans.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

via Autocar


> Entry to the ID Buzz, the concept Volkswagen has confirmed will go into production as the modern-day Microbus, combines the magic of contemporary electronics and traditional heave.
> 
> Waving a hand within the side swage line on the driver’s door triggers an electronic opening mechanism, which involves the conventional front-hinged driver’s door swinging open to reveal the concept’s wonderfully simplistic yet surprisingly roomy interior.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

g-man_ae said:


> Once upon a time, buying a car from a European company like VW meant owning and driving the same car as a European. It stings to see VW realize that American car buyers are poor like China, instead of equivalent to Europe.
> 
> Yes, I'm old, and a snob, too.


China isn't particularly poor. China just likes sedans and crossovers a lot, and we do too, so it makes sense to align the Chinese and American-market models. Europe has never given even the slightest **** about VW sedans. And Euro VWs are just as mass-market as ours are. You can't buy a $20-30k car without being pretty affluent, but they're ordinary-ass cars in Europe too, bought by ordinary-ass people on ordinary-ass budgets. Nobody's looking at a Golf thinking you're a baller. 

And I don't think you're a snob, I just wonder why you give a **** about driving the same car as some European slob. Inferiority complex or what? They're just people, they're the same as we are, and just as messy.


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

It's nice.


----------



## vb22 (Jul 27, 2017)

*VW I.D. Buzz Cargo Announced, Arriving In 2022*



> Volkswagen recently announced plans to build a production version of the I.D. Buzz concept and the automaker has just confirmed it will be joined by a Cargo variant.
> 
> Set to be launched in 2022, the model will be a compact electric van that resembles the Bulli. Volkswagen declined to elaborate but the cargo van will likely be differentiated from the standard model and have a greater focus on moving equipment and goods.
> 
> ...


http://www.carscoops.com/2017/10/vw-id-buzz-cargo-announced-arriving-in.html


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)




----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Automobile got to drive the concept:

http://www.automobilemag.com/news/v...a1c449619694a0007440e0c&utm_medium&utm_source


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

That photo shows a good size comparison :thumbup:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Automobile got to drive the concept:


Wow. How many references to hippies and how awful the '64 was could they stuff into one article? Stereotype much? :facepalm:


If the '64 drove as they described then the person in charge of acquiring it for them should be fired. They don't feel anything like that when they're right. :facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Air and water do mix said:


> Wow. How many references to hippies and how awful the '64 was could they stuff into one article? Stereotype much? :facepalm:
> 
> 
> If the '64 drove as they described then the person in charge of acquiring it for them should be fired. They don't feel anything like that when they're right. :facepalm: :facepalm:


Georg Kacher is German, what do you expect? :laugh:


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Ryukein said:


> Georg Kacher is German, what do you expect? :laugh:


So he wears a lab coat and has a Prussian accent, amirite?


----------



## vb22 (Jul 27, 2017)

*VW I.D. Buzz Cargo Becomes A Race Support Van For North American Debut*



> Unveiled earlier this year in Europe, Volkswagen’s I.D. Buzz Cargo electric panel van study heads over to LA for its North American debut.
> 
> The cute concept gains a new livery in the process as VW reimagines it as a support vehicle for the I.D. R electric race car that set a new Pikes Peak record this year. Based on the Modular Electric Drive Kit (MEB), the I.D. Buzz Cargo is the commercial vehicle version of the I.D. Buzz concept that debuted at Detroit last year.
> 
> ...


https://www.carscoops.com/2018/11/vw-d-buzz-cargo-becomes-race-support-van-north-american-debut/


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

vb22 said:


> https://www.carscoops.com/2018/11/vw-d-buzz-cargo-becomes-race-support-van-north-american-debut/


I want to start a business just so that I have an excuse to buy one of these things.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

r_fostoria said:


> I want to start a business just so that I have an excuse to buy one of these things.


Soooo... You get too much sleep at night? You're home too much? You like worrying about taxes? 

:laugh: :beer:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Looks like VW is making good progress on this vehicle. Referencing the first and last pages of this thread...

2017


> All-electric driving range of up to 270 miles, comparable to gasoline engined cars


Now


> I.D. Buzz Cargo is capable of achieving ranges between 200 and 340 miles (322-547 km) on the WLTP cycle, depending on the size of the battery pack. That’s because the automaker envisions two battery packs for the all-electric van.



On a different note: Steps to this becoming my wife's next car.

1. A modern VW Bus. Check.
2. EV. Check
3. Range of about tree fiddy. Check thanks to latest news release mentioned above.
4. Can it baby? If production rear seats sit on infinitely adjusting rails allowing for cargo prioritization like in the concept car, then check.
5. Reasonably priced. ???
6. Bonus: Either it'll be made in the same factory as her '67 Bus or her hometown of Chattanooga (there are articles suggesting both), which is cool.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> Soooo... You get too much sleep at night? You're home too much? You like worrying about taxes?
> 
> :laugh: :beer:


Maybe I could just install a pullout and live in it. Do you think it's stealthy enough for downtown parking?


----------



## mcbaker55 (Aug 30, 2005)

chucchinchilla said:


> Looks like VW is making good progress on this vehicle. Referencing the first and last pages of this thread...
> 
> 2017
> 
> ...


Just curious why you need that much range in an EV.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

mcbaker55 said:


> Just curious why you need that much range in an EV.


That's a lot of range, sure, but this will cover 2 markets. A family vehicle that needs all day driving range, and a work van that needs all day driving range.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

mcbaker55 said:


> Just curious why you need that much range in an EV.


We do a lot of road trips. In addition, I would prefer not having to plug it in every day/other day because the batteries are down or be SOL on a Friday afternoon before driving 110 miles up to the family weekend house because a certain someone else forgot to plug in her car the night before. :laugh:


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

I wonder how they are going to fit 23 windows in this one?


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

VW said:


> the entry-level 48 kWh lithium-ion battery should be enough. For customers needing greater range, VW could also offer a 111 kWh pack.


OK, if this is able to match the Jaguar i-Pace for efficiency, the real-world US range of each version could be 125 miles for the 48 kwh version and 288 miles for the 111 kwh version. I don't think there's a big market for 125 mile range vehicles, but it's surely not zero and the best thing about EVs is that there's no lengthy emissions certification. One of the reasons so many automakers only have a handful of engines for their entire lineup of cars nowadays is because of the cost of emissions certification. EVs have a fraction of the work for certification since there's no tailpipe emissions at all. That could make it far easier to justify multiple battery options for VW if they really do bring it over to America.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

I just hope they replace that Nintendo Switch with a legit steering wheel


----------



## vb22 (Jul 27, 2017)

*VW I.D. Buzz Cargo Still Has a Chance in America*



> Volkswagen showed off the I.D. Buzz Cargo at the L.A. Auto Show, and it turns out there’s a chance it could be sold in the North American market.
> 
> Despite specifically indicating that the Buzz Cargo would be ready for Europe in a press release, VW CEO Scott Keogh said at VW’s press conference that the company is “taking a very close look at it [for the U.S. market].”
> 
> ...


https://www.autoguide.com/auto-news/2018/11/i-d-buzz-cargo-still-has-a-chance-in-america.html


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Things are progressing: VW is starting their marketing push *today* for their upcoming EVs. According to carscoops.com, this 1 minute and 45 second piece called "Hello Light" will air tonight during game 3 of the NBA Finals. It's part of their all-new "Drive Bigger" series of ads. 






Something else that may be interesting: across all their social platforms, VW has changed the blue and white logo to a black and white one: 










VW.com has also been updated.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Turbo II said:


> I wonder how they are going to fit 23 windows in this one?


In the roof and the corners, as God intended. 




silverspeedbuggy said:


> Things are progressing: VW is starting their marketing push *today* for their upcoming EVs. According to carscoops.com, this 1 minute and 45 second piece called "Hello Light" will air tonight during game 3 of the NBA Finals. It's part of their all-new "Drive Bigger" series of ads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmm, a bit formulaic, but not bad. It's surprising that they put the radio/TV reports about Dieselgate at the beginning of it, but I suppose there's no avoiding it. If there were they'd probably choose to do just that, avoid it.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

OMG it's definitely coming to Amer... oh f*** me what is this f***ing fine print? Most VW thing ever, been teasing the damn bus for 20 years now! Building a whole campaign around it, better come to USA!!!


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Yes it is coming to America. But we have only seen the concept so far.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> OMG it's definitely coming to Amer... oh f*** me what is this f***ing fine print? Most VW thing ever, been teasing the damn bus for 20 years now! Building a whole campaign around it, better come to USA!!!


LOL. My son sent me a text about the ID Buzz Bus EV. I told him that VW has been showing a concept bus for 20 years. Then looked it up. It's only been 18 years.  

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Microbus/Bulli_concept_vehicles



> The Volkswagen Microbus Concept Car (also known as the Volkswagen New Microbus and Volkswagen Microbus Concept) was a concept car recalling the original Volkswagen Microbus and first presented at the 2001 North American International Auto Show.


Of course it will probably be 20 years before we see anything in the US. :laugh:


----------



## AC1DD (May 30, 2019)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> OMG it's definitely coming to Amer... oh f*** me what is this f***ing fine print? Most VW thing ever, been teasing the damn bus for 20 years now! Building a whole campaign around it, better come to USA!!!


The question is who else around the world is going to buy this thing? I see this as a retro concept that is well past the sell by date. 

Is this a replacement for the Caravelle?


----------



## alfafan (Nov 24, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Of course it will probably be 20 years before we see anything in the US. <img src="http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/biggrin_upper.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin Animated" class="inlineimg" />


We also thought Alfa was never going to make it here after numerous delays....but it happened. 

I imagine these would start in the high 40s.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

spockcat said:


> LOL. My son sent me a text about the ID Buzz Bus EV. I told him that VW has been showing a concept bus for 20 years. Then looked it up. It's only been 18 years.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_Microbus/Bulli_concept_vehicles
> 
> Of course it will probably be 20 years before we see anything in the US. :laugh:


There was always something stopping it that was hard or impossible for VW to control. The first one (that I _hated_) was stopped because it was going to have to be built in Hannover with expensive German labor, so it would’ve been about $40-45,000 to start. In 2003!

The Bulli was fantastic, but was nixed at the last moment by the small overlap crash test. They would’ve had to have completely reengineered it and extended the nose considerably, killing any resemblance to the original. I loved the Bulli, so I was pretty bummed about that one. It also would’ve been fairly inexpensive.

The Budd-E was a pipe dream and a precursor to this car, so I suppose you could say it’s ongoing. 

There was another one as well, but I again don’t remember that one. (I was trying to recall it in another thread as well.)

With electric cars you don’t need as much crash space up front so they’re able to make a vehicle with this shape pretty effectively. With VW on the EV bandwagon this one is going through and no, it won’t take 20 years. They _need_ this and the positive attention that it will bring. The Beetle got an _incredible_ amount of attention, but it isn’t 1998 any more.


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

Air and water do mix said:


> In the roof and the corners, as God intended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Referencing Dieselgate was surprising.
I think most Americans are unaware of or forgot about Dieselgate by now.

Either way, I'm stoked for this CUV(?)/Van.
Other than the Tesla Model S and X, this has the potential to be one of the first electric cars with a strong emotional (vs rational) appeal.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

Air and water do mix said:


> The Budd-E was a pipe dream and a precursor to this car, so I suppose you could say it’s ongoing.


Oh wow, I totally forgot about that one. It was pretty darn underwhelming though. This new one is much better.












> There was another one as well, but I again don’t remember that one. (I was trying to recall it in another thread as well.)


The Bulli? I really liked that one, but the I.D. Buzz is my favorite of them all. I didn't like the original concept, either. It felt more like a new Previa concept than a VW.










Edit - Oh no, I see you mentioned the Bulli in there already. I'm not aware of any others.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Patiently waiting. I realize this is a "van" and Model Y a "crossover" but somehow I'm thinking I'm not the only one excited for whichever of them turns out better.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

AC1DD said:


> The question is who else around the world is going to buy this thing? I see this as a retro concept that is well past the sell by date.


agreed. The "minivan craze" ship has sailed. everyone is quickly moving into crossovers. when we moved in 4 years ago, we had 6 neighbors in our cul-de-sac alone (of a 2000 house community) with honda odyssey minivans. Many many many more neighbors with minivans as well. Weekday mornings were a parade of minivans headed thru the community to the elementary school. Not anymore. 3 of them traded in for new Honda Pilots, and 1 for a used MB GLS so far this year. I dunno why all the parents want less life-efficient vehicles with harder ingress/egress doors, and all the other less superior family-oriented traits, but for whatever reason, they've all migrated. Lots of Ford Explorers too. I hope this van will appeal to more than just nostalgic enthusiasts and a few EV fans, but I doubt it.

count mrs. mustard in the crossover/suv > minivan crowd. we don't have kids, but she says she refuses to drive a minivan when we do.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

col.mustard said:


> agreed. The "minivan craze" ship has sailed. everyone is quickly moving into crossovers. when we moved in 4 years ago, we had 6 neighbors in our cul-de-sac with honda odyssey minivans, 3 of them traded in for new Honda Pilots, and 1 for a used MB GLS so far this year. I dunno why they want less efficient vehicles and harder ingress/egress doors, and all the other less superior traits, but for whatever reason, they've all migrated. I hope this van will appeal to more than just nostalgic enthusiasts and a few EV fans, but I doubt it.
> 
> count mrs. mustard in the crossover/suv > minivan crowd. we don't have kids, but she says she refuses to drive a minivan when we do.


At face value, comparing this to other minivans is logical. But that's not the whole story. There's an emotional draw to this vehicle. I'm very intrigued to see how this van is accepted by buyers: on the surface it's comparable to a Tesla, but it wraps the technology in a more approachable, more friendly, shell. It's really a dynamic proposition: the competition is banking on super futuristic styling that's rather cold and impersonal, while the Buzz (please change the name VW) is all warm and fuzzy. It appears to be a disrupter in this new category and it will get attention purely on its there's-nothing-else-like-it styling. The fact that it's a van is secondary really.


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> At face value, comparing this to other minivans is logical. But that's not the whole story. There's an emotional draw to this vehicle. I'm very intrigued to see how this van is accepted by buyers: on the surface it's comparable to a Tesla, but it wraps the technology in a more approachable, more friendly, shell. It's really a dynamic proposition: the competition is banking on super futuristic styling that's rather cold and impersonal, while the Buzz (please change the name VW) is all warm and fuzzy. It appears to be a disrupter in this new category and it will get attention purely on its there's-nothing-else-like-it styling. The fact that it's a van is secondary really.


I agree.

They'll market this as "retro" and "emotional".
They'll also likely call it a CUV, because Chevy gets away with calling the Bolt a CUV, when it's a hatchback car. Tesla calls the Model Y a CUV, for similar stretches of logic.

Even if it is marketed as a minivan, hasn't the Chrysler Pacifica proved that minivans can still sell well, if executed properly?

The wildcard could be the resurrection of the "MPV" segment.
Remember those not quite minivan/not quite hatchback vehicles from the late 80s and 90s?


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

whitejeep1989 said:


> I agree.
> 
> They'll market this as "retro" and "emotional".
> They'll also likely call it a CUV, because Chevy gets away with calling the Bolt a CUV, when it's a hatchback car. Tesla calls the Model Y a CUV, for similar stretches of logic.
> ...


I don't think it will need much marketing at all. People will know about it, people will ask about it and there won't be that many of them, anyway. Yes, it's supposed to be higher volume, but it will be pricey enough that there won't be one on every block like there was in the '60s and '70s.

Comparing it to a regular minivan is a disservice. This is going to get even more attention than the New Beetle did, and that made national news several times _before_ 24/7 cable news was the norm. It hit the 3 major networks on their evening broadcasts.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

I know one or two photoshops have been created to illustrate what a production Buzz would look like, found these when searching:










































































Oh yeah! FRUNK!









Also:


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

I like it. More than that even, I don't even mind its name! Though they can drop the I.D. moniker. Buzz, sounds friendly enough, and the zz-sound makes its nature quite obvious. Wonder if Disney won't try to pull some trick on the feeling of them encroaching on Buzz Lightyear territory, but maybe I'm too cynical.


----------



## johnny_p (Dec 7, 2007)

I dig it. With how popular #vanlyfe is anymore, seems the time is ripe to release something like this.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, this is nostalgia, but it's boomer nostalgia. It's not going to be like 1998 when the New Beetle gave prime car buying demographic boomers the memberberries. 

If it's a really good, well-priced practical vehicle, I give it a good shot at being more than a curiosity.

The ID Crozz, that should be the bread and butter, they really need to execute with that.


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Well, this is nostalgia, but it's boomer nostalgia. It's not going to be like 1998 when the New Beetle gave prime car buying demographic boomers the memberberries.
> 
> If it's a really good, well-priced practical vehicle, I give it a good shot at being more than a curiosity.
> 
> The ID Crozz, that should be the bread and butter, they really need to execute with that.


The ID Crozz is the one they will build in the US. That model and the ROOMZZ SUV will be the main sellers.


----------



## B_artman (Jul 28, 2001)

Count me in the 'I want a van, not an SUV' camp.. in its current form, the Buzz is a great replacement for our trusty Mazda 5 as the family truckster.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

The key to this van's success is NOT marketing it as a family vehicle because that's not sexy to modern buyers. It needs to be an active lifestyle/adventure/fun type vehicle that yes could also double as a family vehicle if needed (even though we know it's the primary function for most buyers). One thing that helped SUVs sell was the fun outdoorsy imagery (which they still do) because although buyers were never going to drive their SUV in the redwood forests of California, they _could_.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Well, this is nostalgia, but it's boomer nostalgia. It's not going to be like 1998 when the New Beetle gave prime car buying demographic boomers the memberberries.
> 
> If it's a really good, well-priced practical vehicle, I give it a good shot at being more than a curiosity.
> 
> The ID Crozz, that should be the bread and butter, they really need to execute with that.





chucchinchilla said:


> The key to this van's success is NOT marketing it as a family vehicle because that's not sexy to modern buyers. It needs to be an active lifestyle/adventure/fun type vehicle that yes could also double as a family vehicle if needed (even though we know it's the primary function for most buyers). One thing that helped SUVs sell was the fun outdoorsy imagery (which they still do) because although buyers were never going to drive their SUV in the redwood forests of California, they _could_.


It isn't that it looks like and ties to a Microbus that will make this popular, it's the overall look and the fact that it's electric that will get people talking. Yes, they may sell more of their standard looking electric and gasoline cars, but this will definitely get them the positive attention that they so desperately need. 

Why do I say it isn't all about boomer nostalgia? Look at it. _JUST LOOK AT IT!_ A bread and butter car type of car will _never_ be able to get the crosstalk that this will generate, even after spending tons of $ on advertising campaigns. This is a car that some will want to save up or overextend themselves to buy.


----------



## DeanStevenson (Aug 20, 2008)

I struggle with the range.

The original van was one you could take on a long adventure.

What happens when you're limited to a few hundred miles?


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

DeanStevenson said:


> I struggle with the range.
> 
> The original van was one you could take on a long adventure.
> 
> What happens when you're limited to a few hundred miles?


Just drive this new one at the same speed you could drive the old one and you'll stay well within the range limit. :laugh:


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

DeanStevenson said:


> I struggle with the range.
> 
> The original van was one you could take on a long adventure.
> 
> What happens when you're limited to a few hundred miles?


Counterpoint: I can't take our VW Bus on adventures because it breaks down every other time I drive it. Last time I took it out the generator light went on so now it sits until we can get it fixed...again.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

DeanStevenson said:


> I struggle with the range.
> 
> The original van was one you could take on a long adventure.
> 
> What happens when you're limited to a few hundred miles?


270mi range (concept) combined with what the 150kW CCS charging map will look like by the time this hits market means this’ll road trip just fine. 

Might not have Yellowstone coverage right out the gate like Tesla has, but knowing how VW timelines go, by the time this is out, the coverage map should be halfway decent.


----------



## DeanStevenson (Aug 20, 2008)

r_fostoria said:


> Just drive this new one at the same speed you could drive the old one and you'll stay well within the range limit. :laugh:


:laugh:



chucchinchilla said:


> Counterpoint: I can't take our VW Bus on adventures because it breaks down every other time I drive it. Last time I took it out the generator light went on so now it sits until we can get it fixed...again.


Ugh. Hope you get it running solid soon.



Mike! said:


> 270mi range (concept) combined with what the 150kW CCS charging map will look like by the time this hits market means this’ll road trip just fine.
> 
> Might not have Yellowstone coverage right out the gate like Tesla has, but knowing how VW timelines go, by the time this is out, the coverage map should be halfway decent.


With a 150kW CCS charging station, about how long would it take to get a vehicle up to say, 80% charged level?

I would imagine that if you could drive 200 miles, stop for 30 minutes for a charge/restroom break, and then hit the road again then that would be a reasonable long road trip solution.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

DeanStevenson said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It depends a bit on how efficient a given EV is. Audi eTron is only rated around 200 miles on a 95kWh battery, so if you stop at 10% charge and charge to 80% you’d be stopping for ~30 mins every ~140 miles. Something more efficient, which the bus might be, and your 30min stop could come every ~180 or ~190 miles. Pretty good for lunch / dinner / bathroom break stops on a road trip though. Mind you the EA chargers are going in a lot of Walmart, Sam’s Club type parking lots. They need more near sit down dining like a lot of the Tesla chargers are.


----------



## thegave (Dec 22, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Things are progressing: VW is starting their marketing push *today* for their upcoming EVs. According to carscoops.com, this 1 minute and 45 second piece called "Hello Light" will air tonight during game 3 of the NBA Finals. It's part of their all-new "Drive Bigger" series of ads.


I watched it air live during the game. I wept.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

What do y’all think the starting cost is going to be like on these? The press release noted “affordable” — is that like $35k? Or like $50k? I bought Audi as a stop gap until this car comes out, so I’m hoping I’m not priced out.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

If this doesn't make the Minivan cool again, I don't know what will. 

Also, waiting for the first article that states "The Hippy Bus Is Back!" and touches on the history on how Chrysler invented the Minivan.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Counterpoint: I can't take our VW Bus on adventures because it breaks down every other time I drive it. Last time I took it out the generator light went on so now it sits until we can get it fixed...again.


Your Bus is 52 years old! 

It’s tough to get _everything_ working for a long time without a full mechanical restoration with good quality parts. All at the same time.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

@McMike said:


> If this doesn't make the Minivan cool again, I don't know what will.


Exactly.



@McMike said:


> Also, waiting for the first article that states "The Hippy Bus Is Back!" and touches on the history on how Chrysler invented the Minivan.


I cringe with antici...


























pation.


----------



## r_fostoria (Sep 8, 2009)

@McMike said:


> If this doesn't make the Minivan cool again, I don't know what will.


What? You mean this didn't do it?


----------

